# Vostok "triumph Over Fascism"



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm really not sure about this one







.

It seems to owe a lot to the 'dodgy modern Raketa school of political art'







.

Hitler looks well pissed off







.

Opinions on the "breeding" of this appreciated







.

Pic. from the ether.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks like a redial (a bad one too) that someones done to make this more appealing to skinheads


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d like the bezel, otherwise IMHO, a tasteless pile of


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> Looks like a redial (a bad one too) that someones done to make this more appealing to skinheads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so







.

I've seen "Raketas" with similar images on the dial but Vostoks are a new development to me.

I've even seen modern Raketas with "SS" symbols on them which the seller has masked in order to sell to Western Europe







.

Who the hell produces these things







?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This one's much nicer


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Blimey! If you google for vostok +watch +swastika, 4 of the top 5 results relate to RLT forum posts or web pages made by me









They all relate to this watch though







:

*Vostok "Treptower Park Soviet War Memorial"*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Blimey! If you google for vostok +watch +swastika, 4 of the top 5 results relate to RLT forum posts or web pages made by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You'll be going on a list somewhere














.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

raketakat said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey!Â If you google for vostok +watch +swastika, 4 of the top 5 results relate to RLT forum posts or web pages made by meÂ
> ...


This is where the computer security stuff comes in handy


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Russian watches with Hitler/Swaztikas on them-- that's really pathetic. And what's with those Raketas featuring German warplanes like the Junkers Stuka on the dial










"They used this to bomb the crap out of us-- let's put it on a watch!"

Then there's this:



















A watch branded with the name of a German manufacturer of WW2 warplanes, equipped with a Russian movement-- now there's irony!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

obsidian said:


> "They used this to bomb the crap out of us-- let's put it on a watch!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's what sells I suppose







.

There is clearly a market, in Germany and other European countries, for objects which "flirt" with the Nazi era like the "Raketa" you pictured.

They might appeal to certain Russian Nationalists too.

The Vostok is slightly different because, while Hitler looks like a defeated wreck of a man, Stalin looks vigorous and triumphant







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

raketakat said:


> obsidian said:
> 
> 
> > "They used this to bomb the crap out of us-- let's put it on a watch!"
> ...


I suspect you're right about the Raketas Ian. Can't really blame 'em, but I wish they'd add some Spitfires and P51 Mustangs into the mix though









Out of interest I did some lightning research (blitzresearch?







) on Junkers today. If what I read is correct, there is a history of Junkers participating in co-operative manufacturing ventures with the Russians pre-WWII, so the presence of a Russian movement in a modern Junkers watch actually seems rather appropriate


----------

